# Moving to HK next week



## rdmuk (May 30, 2013)

Hi there people

I am moving to HK next week and I have a job in Shatin for 2 years. I have been told to stay near there as it will be A cheaper and B, easier to commute.

I have lived abroad before and I can do so on a tight(ish) budget

If I stay in the NT, would it matter where I lived for an easy commute to work (public transport)

I will be looking for a cheap flatshare

Any help would be much appreciated

Kind Regards


----------

